# Display Vivariums for shop?



## Brians Ark (Oct 13, 2007)

Does anyone know where i can get display vivariums for a pet shop. I wouldnt be getting them straight away. It would need to have all the heating and lighting supplies built in. I was quoted £2500! It had 9 units/cages. Vat still has to be added to that as well.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

it all depends what type of vivs you want, wooden ones or plastic style ones, wooden ones are gonna be much cheaper than say herp-tec vivs, im not quite sure why you would want the heating built in you could do that easily yourself.


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

Brians Ark said:


> Does anyone know where i can get display vivariums for a pet shop. I wouldnt be getting them straight away. It would need to have all the heating and lighting supplies built in. I was quoted £2500! It had 9 units/cages. Vat still has to be added to that as well.


To be honest I think if that includes all the wood (melamine), lights, wires, plugs, stats, glass plus the labour thats about right....


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

Wood is cheaper


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

welshgaz said:


> To be honest I think if that includes all the wood (melamine), lights, wires, plugs, stats, glass plus the labour thats about right....


I dunno, i quoted a company today for around (not sure exactly off the top of my head as it included other things) £8000 for 50 heated vivs and these aren't just standard melamine vivs so it is a little extreme.


----------

